
Dolphin Progress Report: February 2016 - mmastrac
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2016/03/01/dolphin-progress-report-february-2016/
======
nibnib
These kind of reports should be the target for many large open-source
projects. Since they started the monthly reports they have had several new
devs join and make significant contributions. The visibility and recognition
of the work done has to be a big part of that.

------
oska
From the FAQ:

> What is Dolphin?

>> Dolphin is a GameCube and Wii emulator with high compatibility across the
majority of titles for both platforms. It was first developed as closed source
in 2003, and as open source since 2008.

------
stuxnet79
What kind of skills would I need to acquire in order to contribute to a
project like this? I've read some blog posts from one of the Dolphin devs and
I have to admit to being really envious of him for working on such an
interesting and successful project.

Basically I just need some sort of framework or map to start with.

